# Rolling with my buddy Brian.



## Chester Wright (Apr 11, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=161438301107777


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 12, 2018)

All I can say is,...someone needs to wipe that mat down after you 2 are done it's covered in sweat lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 12, 2018)

Good fun! 

Nothing about anyone in this video, but every time I see someone rolling in spats and a long-sleeve rash guard, it looks like a really bad superhero movie.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 12, 2018)

Seriously though my comment was a joke but I really want to try no gi at some point. My club trains it but just haven't had time to attend the sessions


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 13, 2018)

Chester Wright said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=161438301107777


May I never find myself in that situation.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 13, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Good fun!
> 
> Nothing about anyone in this video, but every time I see someone rolling in spats and a long-sleeve rash guard, it looks like a really bad superhero movie.




spats? the covers that gentlemen and some ladies used to wear over their shoes, how odd! The guy in the video is wearing leggings!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 13, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> spats? the covers that gentlemen and some ladies used to wear over their shoes, how odd! The guy in the video is wearing leggings!


I’d normally call them “tights”, but they are often referred to as “spats” in MMA/no-gi BJJ - at least in advertising.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 13, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I’d normally call them “tights”, but they are often referred to as “spats” in MMA/no-gi BJJ - at least in advertising.




Tights are what ladies wear with dresses and skirts. To be tights they'd need to have feet. Leggings don't have feet. I imagine Americans like to call things differently. Spats ( short for spatterguards) are overshoes worn to protect shoes. If you watch Scottish pipe bands they wear them.

Tights                                           







spats

leggings


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 13, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Tights are what ladies wear with dresses and skirts. To be tights they'd need to have feet. Leggings don't have feet. I imagine Americans like to call things differently. Spats ( short for spatterguards) are overshoes worn to protect shoes. If you watch Scottish pipe bands they wear them.
> 
> Tights
> 
> ...


I think “tights” is used more broadly in the US. Outside this product, “spats” means the same thing here as there.


----------

